# "Man Who Would Be Master" Apron



## My Freemasonry (Jan 21, 2016)

​My friend, Brother Patrick Craddock in Tennessee, through his company The Craftsman's Apron, does some of the finest custom apron work I have ever encountered. While he is perhaps best known for his beautiful, hand-painted, bespoke designs, he also provides fabulous embroidered aprons (along with rings, collars, apparel, and even a few books) as well.

​His latest effort is a Past Master Mason's apron embroidered with a square, compasses and all-seeing eye inspired by the 1975 film _The Man Who Would be King_. The movie stars Sean Connery and Michael Caine, directed by John Huston, and is based on the story by Brother Rudyard Kipling.  It tells the tale of two wayward Brethren in the British army who resign and set off to become kings in the wild, mountainous country of Kafiristan.

(That's my own autographed photo of Connery from the film - yes, he signed it upside down.)

Brother Craddock's aprons are made of real white lambskin, and this one is available in either gold or silver bullion.

To order it, or to see some of Pat's other incredible designs, CLICK HERE.

Continue reading...


----------

